# Husqvarna 372XP "Flagship saw" "best saw Husky ever made"



## kallaste

I have heard it seveal time on Arboristsite,"Huskqvarnas Flagship Saw" "Best saw Husky ever made"

I am curious as to why people say this. I have a 372xp and love it,but what makes it so great? Relaiability? Power to weight ratio? longevity

I am sure that other Husky saws use the exact same rod,rod bearing,crank and main bearings and carbs. This would indicate that they should be just as great as the 372. Whats everyone think?


----------



## Kansas

Good question hummm... Well my 372 makes me very happy thats why I like it soooo much, for instance it will even start at 13 degrees ambient it doesnt like doing it but never the less it will because I am there and it is out to please me!  j/k 

I have never had to do one single thing in 8-9 years of owning it besides service it every time its put away and sharpen chains nothing nota 4-5 pulls any time and its ready to get it on and it does GET IT with a 20". 

Oh BTW its husQvarna just for the record. 
I see you just bought one so if its anything like mine and many many others here you will have a long and trouble free relationship enjoy the best saw ever built damn sure the best saw I ever owned it made me a Husky fan for life!


----------



## ktoom

I actually bought a blown up 372XP off ebay. I bought new everything for the motor and i gotta say, i like it wayyyyy more than my brand new MS440. For me, i just love how zippy the saw is. I stihl love Stihl though.


----------



## THALL10326

kallaste said:


> I have heard it seveal time on Arboristsite,"Huskqvarnas Flagship Saw" "Best saw Husky ever made"
> 
> I am curious as to why people say this. I have a 372xp and love it,but what makes it so great? Relaiability? Power to weight ratio? longevity
> 
> I am sure that other Husky saws use the exact same rod,rod bearing,crank and main bearings and carbs. This would indicate that they should be just as great as the 372. Whats everyone think?



The 372 is a good runner, good weight to power ratio. Best saw Husky ever made I wouldn't know, only have two Huskies and 26 Stihls. Will give the 372 credit though, its a good runner, not hard to handle, smooth as well. Mine has alittle oil leak problem I'm too lazy to fix but other than that its alright in my book. I bought it based on what your asking, I too had heard its the best Husky ever made. If it is thats fine with me.


----------



## bwalker

> ven start at 13 degrees ambient it doesnt like doing it but never the less it will because I am there and it is out to please me! j/k


 Mine started yesterday after sitting out over night. It was minus 6 acutally temp and it fired after two pulls.
The chain was frozen in the bar groove, but rocking it back and forth on a log broke it free.
I like the 372 better than any other 70cc saw because it's smooth and IME its the fastest in its class. Also the reliability is good, balance is superb and it has a excellent filtration system.


----------



## Hugenpoet

I like mine so much that I just bought a Jonsered 2171 for a great price during Jonsered's "Trade up Sale".

Eventually the EPA will cause production of both to stop and I will have a stock pile of spare parts that I have accumulated and two saws to cannibalize into one workin' machine.


----------



## redprospector

Best saw Husky ever made? That could be debatable.
The 372 is a good saw, but to say it's the best Husky ever made is a little wild in my opinion.

Andy


----------



## 58hydraglide

redprospector said:


> Best saw Husky ever made? That could be debatable.
> The 372 is a good saw, but to say it's the best Husky ever made is a little wild in my opinion.
> 
> Andy


Sooo.... what is their best saw IYO?


----------



## clearance

redprospector said:


> Best saw Husky ever made? That could be debatable.
> The 372 is a good saw, but to say it's the best Husky ever made is a little wild in my opinion.
> 
> Andy



Same here, also to be considered-266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, 272xp, 346xp, 394xp, 395xp. Ran all of them, killer saws. Stihl-034, 066, 020/200t, there must be more.


----------



## redprospector

clearance said:


> Same here, also to be considered-266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, 272xp, 346xp, 394xp, 395xp. Ran all of them, killer saws. Stihl-034, 066, 020/200t, there must be more.



My sentiments exactly.

Andy


----------



## Dok

I ran my friend's 372 last week. Nice saw. Did it blow my 440 out of the water? No. Would I own one? Sure. Its a nice saw, but the hype is just that. 
Dok


----------



## Oldsawnut

*Probably the best*

Hey I love the old Husqvarnas like the 272 61 series but I think the 372 beats them hands down. Inboard clutch, lower vibe, same or better power and IMO just as dependable. I like running it better than my 440 (When nobody is looking anyway :greenchainsaw: )


----------



## joesawer

kallaste said:


> I have heard it seveal time on Arboristsite,"Huskqvarnas Flagship Saw" "Best saw Husky ever made"
> 
> I am curious as to why people say this. I have a 372xp and love it,but what makes it so great? Relaiability? Power to weight ratio? longevity
> 
> I am sure that other Husky saws use the exact same rod,rod bearing,crank and main bearings and carbs. This would indicate that they should be just as great as the 372. Whats everyone think?





I don't know if it is the best, but it is definatly one of the best.

The say this for all of the above reasons. All my saws are modified, and the 372 really responds well to being modded.

The only saw that close to a 372 is a 365 and it has a smaller piston and cylinder and less air filter capacity. It is a good saw, just less power.
If every thing was the exact same, it would be a 372.


----------



## jack-the-ripper

If the 390XP holds up like the 372XP, it may give the 372 a run for the so called "flagship" title. JMO.


----------



## SawTroll

clearance said:


> Same here, also to be considered-266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, 272xp, 346xp, 394xp, 395xp. Ran all of them, killer saws. ....



Only if you like outboard clutches.....


----------



## 2000ssm6

From just reading here, I would have to agree with "kallaste". The 372 is the most mentioned saw among the husky boys. We have a 272 that seems to be built well, if the 372 is better, then rock on.


----------



## RiverRat2

clearance said:


> Same here, also to be considered-266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, 272xp, 346xp, 394xp, 395xp. Ran all of them, killer saws. Stihl-034, 066, 020/200t, there must be more.



Yep Got 2 - 272XP's and a 266XP + a 365 special,,,,385 XP,,,
I will put either of my 272's up against any 372!!!!!


----------



## Cliff R

I've used the 372 a few times. I can't see that it really cuts any faster than my 268XPS. Could be slightly lighter, somewhat quieter? It may rate so well for Husqvarna since it was built to have superior power to weight characteristics. They are smooth as glass to operate, excellent "feel", balance, etc. 

For those of us that cut a lot of firewood, often tops that really aren't all that big, power to weight means everything. There is little if any need for really big/heavy saws that cut no faster (while consuming more fuel) in smaller material than mid-sized saws. These days we very seldom use the larger saws, the older you get, the longer the days seem, and your lower back appreciates operating lighter saws as much as possible/practical.

We also look at fuel efficiency, which seems to get little coverage. The saws that spend most of the time in operation for us are the Echo 510's and the Husky 55. They are relatively fast saws, at least for small diameter cutting, light, and very easy on fuel.

As much as we love Husqvarna chain saws, they make some "low" end stuff. I puchased a 141 once, and couldn't get rid of it fast enough. The "Professional" saws are well worth the upgrade for those in limbo on choosing what to get. Our 480CD was purchased new in 1980, and runs as good today as when we got it, same with the 268XPS......Cliff


----------



## Ironbark

I bought a 372XP to fit in between a Stihl MS260 and an MS660 and love it.

Trouble is now I want a 346XP and 390XP.


----------



## peckerpole

*372 Husqvarna*

I was just starting a falling contract in BC when the first 172 line came out. It was a good saw but no match for my 181 of the time! I have owned over 2 dozen saws, most of them were Husky and my favourite of all time was my 2100 brute that would literally pull me off my feet when I would buck big diameter drags on the landing. That is some 30 years back now. Besides the 2100 I liked the 281 and the 288 XP line. They'd do circles around a Stihl.


----------



## oldsaw

SawTroll said:


> Only if you like outboard clutches.....



Troll, you are one tough nut. For a good saw, I will tolerate the outboard clutch. I may use non-family oriented words, but it won't change the fact that its a good saw. Most good products have some quirk or another.

Mark


----------



## clearance

peckerpole said:


> I was just starting a falling contract in BC when the first 172 line came out. It was a good saw but no match for my 181 of the time! I have owned over 2 dozen saws, most of them were Husky and my favourite of all time was my 2100 brute that would literally pull me off my feet when I would buck big diameter drags on the landing. That is some 30 years back now. Besides the 2100 I liked the 281 and the 288 XP line. They'd do circles around a Stihl.



Welcome to the site, another faller from B.C. Great, bringing more good advice on falling. Some here think they know it all, I have great respect for fallers, there is much arborists can learn from them.


----------



## stihl 440

*660*



Ironbark said:


> I bought a 372XP to fit in between a Stihl MS260 and an MS600 and love it.
> 
> Trouble is now I want a 346XP and 390XP.



You mean MS660?


----------



## stihl 440

*2100*



peckerpole said:


> I was just starting a falling contract in BC when the first 172 line came out. It was a good saw but no match for my 181 of the time! I have owned over 2 dozen saws, most of them were Husky and my favourite of all time was my 2100 brute that would literally pull me off my feet when I would buck big diameter drags on the landing. That is some 30 years back now. Besides the 2100 I liked the 281 and the 288 XP line. They'd do circles around a Stihl.



How do them 2100's run? My dealer has one that needs a topend and i'm thinking of buying it, and rebuilding it. Si I can say I broke the 100cc boundry,LOL!!! And so I have a saw that can pull a 36" with full comp, for the few big trees we have on some tracts. The 60acre stand I have comming has atleast 100,000 ft on it, and 3 big red and white oaks (over 5 ft). An I want to have some fun,lol.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ironbark

stihl 440 said:


> You mean MS660?



Oh yeah...thanks.


----------



## Cliff R

"How do them 2100's run? My dealer has one that needs a topend and i'm thinking of buying it, and rebuilding it. Si I can say I broke the 100cc boundry,LOL!!! And so I have a saw that can pull a 36" with full comp, for the few big trees we have on some tracts. The 60acre stand I have comming has atleast 100,000 ft on it,"

If you don't mind the weight, and the noise, you will not be disappointed with the 2100, truely a "beast" if you get a good one. My brother has one, and so do a couple of my friends, for the big jobs, nothing else I've ever ran came close. Running one is like having go kart engine with a bar on it. They are big, heavy, awkward, noisey, tons of top end power and the torque to go with it!.....Cliff


----------



## stihl 440

*thanks!!*



Cliff R said:


> "How do them 2100's run? My dealer has one that needs a topend and i'm thinking of buying it, and rebuilding it. Si I can say I broke the 100cc boundry,LOL!!! And so I have a saw that can pull a 36" with full comp, for the few big trees we have on some tracts. The 60acre stand I have comming has atleast 100,000 ft on it,"
> 
> If you don't mind the weight, and the noise, you will not be disappointed with the 2100, truely a "beast" if you get a good one. My brother has one, and so do a couple of my friends, for the big jobs, nothing else I've ever ran came close. Running one is like having go kart engine with a bar on it. They are big, heavy, awkward, noisey, tons of top end power and the torque to go with it!.....Cliff



Thanks,m that's all I needed to know! I'll tell my dealer I want it.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll

oldsaw said:


> Troll, you are one tough nut. For a good saw, I will tolerate the outboard clutch. I may use non-family oriented words, but it won't change the fact that its a good saw. Most good products have some quirk or another.
> 
> Mark




I actually agree, believe it or not!

As long as I have other saws with inboards, I don't mind that some have outboards......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## peckerpole

*The 2100*

I like the big Huskies because they don't have to scream out like a sewing machine in heat to get the job done. I like the deeper more throaty sound of the big displacement saws, and if you can handle the weight, it does a lot of the work for you! 

There are many advantages: The choice of pitch is available for the 2100. The saw is ergo-dynamic (did I just invent a word?) in that it is stream-lined for bucking around limbs. 

The Huskies are great to repair in the field, where time means money, sometimes lots of it. With some simple tools the Husky can be laid out on the litter diagnosed and reassembled faster than most of the competitors' saws. IMHO anyway; that was a long time ago! But maybe by now Stihl and the others have lessened the amount of parts and made it easier to tool in the field ! 

Also, I like the old 2100's power overhead even when working with small wood. You know the saw won't be taxed beyond its limit and one day less of downtime is more money in the bank.


----------



## redprospector

SawTroll said:


> Only if you like outboard clutches.....



Back when I started cutting they didn't make inboard clutches. Sure they are nice once in a while, but the majority of the time I don't even think about whether my clutch is inboard, or outboard. So it's really irrelevant to me.

Andy


----------



## peckerpole

*Husqvarna*

It all depends what you are using the saw for ax-man! When I used to commute the thousands of hours to and from the bush, I would ward of the monotony by doing silly little things like :

Count the Chevy and Ford pick ups (and dream about my own souped up 1/2 ton) 

Look into other contractors crummies and p/u boxes to see what was the most common saw.

Now if your income directly relates to a pick up and a power saw, you want ones that are the most common. Being most common is a sign of two things:

preferred for quality and performance attributes
ease of getting parts (being common assures this)

Ford outnumbered Chev nearly two to one and Husqvarna had a similar ratio against Stihls. I bought a Ford and yet another Husqvarna!

For falling I would recommend the 288XP
For bucking I would suggest the 2101XP
For thinning or juvenile spacing I think the 272 or 372 is the unanimous choice.

For monster wood, like the coastal giants, perhaps Sachs Dolmar gets a vote, I didn't tangle much with 50 inch diameter wood, being from the interior (hence my handle) so someone else would know better than me.



As I mentioned before, the lesser amount of integral parts and ease of wrenching and screwdrivering those parts in the field makes the Husqvarna the winner in my opinion.


----------



## belgian

clearance said:


> Same here, also to be considered-266xp, 288xp, 2101xp, 272xp, 346xp, 394xp, 395xp. Ran all of them, killer saws. Stihl-034, 066, 020/200t, there must be more.



funny that nobody mentioned the 242xp. German forrest workers call it one of the best and fastest limbing saws around.


----------



## oldsaw

SawTroll said:


> I actually agree, believe it or not!
> 
> As long as I have other saws with inboards, I don't mind that some have outboards......:greenchainsaw:



Couldn't have said it better.

Mark


----------



## Woodie

THALL10326 said:


> Mine has alittle oil leak problem I'm too lazy to fix



Tommy lost the cap and he's too lazy to find it...


----------



## oldsaw

peckerpole said:


> It all depends what you are using the saw for ax-man! When I used to commute the thousands of hours to and from the bush, I would ward of the monotony by doing silly little things like :
> 
> Count the Chevy and Ford pick ups (and dream about my own souped up 1/2 ton)
> 
> Look into other contractors crummies and p/u boxes to see what was the most common saw.
> 
> Now if your income directly relates to a pick up and a power saw, you want ones that are the most common. Being most common is a sign of two things:
> 
> preferred for quality and performance attributes
> ease of getting parts (being common assures this)
> 
> Ford outnumbered Chev nearly two to one and Husqvarna had a similar ratio against Stihls. I bought a Ford and yet another Husqvarna!
> 
> For falling I would recommend the 288XP
> For bucking I would suggest the 2101XP
> For thinning or juvenile spacing I think the 272 or 372 is the unanimous choice.
> 
> For monster wood, like the coastal giants, perhaps Sachs Dolmar gets a vote, I didn't tangle much with 50 inch diameter wood, being from the interior (hence my handle) so someone else would know better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before, the lesser amount of integral parts and ease of wrenching and screwdrivering those parts in the field makes the Husqvarna the winner in my opinion.



This is often more of a regional thing than a national or bi-national thing. Up in the NE and PNW, Husky has a big following. If you want bigger saws outside those areas, more often than not, you will find a Stihl, due entirely to the reasons you mention. Dealers and availability.

I'm of the notion that there are 3 saw lines that are the "best of the best" and that each of them have models that are "go-to" models, the ones that we brag about. Be it Dolmar, Husky/Jred, or Stihl, especially in the pro models, you will have a heck of a saw. No apologies needed.

If I'm cutting with a guy and he pulls out one of the three, I figure he has a clue about saws. If he pulls out a WildThing, new Homelite, or other pretend saw, then, I try to keep my distance when he's cutting.

Mark


----------



## bcorradi

oldsaw said:


> This is often more of a regional thing than a national or bi-national thing. Up in the NE and PNW, Husky has a big following. If you want bigger saws outside those areas, more often than not, you will find a Stihl, due entirely to the reasons you mention. Dealers and availability.
> 
> I'm of the notion that there are 3 saw lines that are the "best of the best" and that each of them have models that are "go-to" models, the ones that we brag about. Be it Dolmar, Husky/Jred, or Stihl, especially in the pro models, you will have a heck of a saw. No apologies needed.
> 
> If I'm cutting with a guy and he pulls out one of the three, I figure he has a clue about saws. If he pulls out a WildThing, new Homelite, or other pretend saw, then, I try to keep my distance when he's cutting.
> 
> Mark


How bout an Echo?


----------



## SawTroll

bcorradi said:


> How bout an Echo?



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldsaw

bcorradi said:


> How bout an Echo?



What...at...at...at...at....at....at....at....at.. did...id...id....id....id...id..id..you...oo..ooo..oo.oo...oo..oo say..ay...ay...ay..ay.

Mark


----------



## rsscully

peckerpole said:


> Ford outnumbered Chev nearly two to one and Husqvarna had a similar ratio against Stihls. I bought a Ford and yet another Husqvarna!



Peckepole, I love you man. Got an F150 and model 51 myself. When the budget permits I hope to make it a 450 dually and a 372


----------



## andrethegiant70

rsscully said:


> Peckerole, I love you man. Got an F150 and model 51 myself. When the budget permits I hope to make it a 450 dually and a 372



Let's face it, the desire to poop away money is strong here on AS.


----------



## rsscully

andrethegiant70 said:


> Let's face it, the desire to poop away money is strong here on AS.



The 372 will happen and is practical, the dually is just a pipe dream. But hey one needs to have a wish list ready when Ed McMahon shows up at the door.


----------



## wanab

Ironbark said:


> I bought a 372XP to fit in between a Stihl MS260 and an MS660 and love it.
> 
> Trouble is now I want a 346XP and 390XP.






:censored:


----------



## SawTroll

kallaste said:


> I have heard it seveal time on Arboristsite,"Huskqvarnas Flagship Saw" "Best saw Husky ever made"
> 
> I am curious as to why people say this. I have a 372xp and love it,but what makes it so great? Relaiability? Power to weight ratio? longevity
> 
> I am sure that other Husky saws use the exact same rod,rod bearing,crank and main bearings and carbs. This would indicate that they should be just as great as the 372. Whats everyone think?



Imo, the flagship right now is the NE346xp - but that is just an opinion - and the 372xp :rockn: :rockn: as well.......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll

Ironbark said:


> I bought a 372XP to fit in between a Stihl MS260 and an MS660 and love it.
> 
> Trouble is now I want a 346XP and 390XP.


Nothing wrong with that........:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 04ultra

THALL10326 said:


> The 372 is a good runner, good weight to power ratio. Best saw Husky ever made I wouldn't know, only have two Huskies and 26 Stihls. Will give the 372 credit though, its a good runner, not hard to handle, smooth as well. Mine has alittle oil leak problem I'm too lazy to fix but other than that its alright in my book. I bought it based on what your asking, I too had heard its the best Husky ever made. If it is thats fine with me.




Yup.....Mr.Drippy needs a diaper.........


----------



## brncreeper

SawTroll said:


> Imo, the flagship right now is the NE346xp - but that is just an opinion - and the 372xp :rockn: :rockn: as well.......:biggrinbounce2:



Don't leave out the factory wildcat limited 372: 
372 with a concrete saw jug = *372xpw*:rockn:


----------



## abetterworld

*372xp*

I have spent a LOT of time running the 365 special. I am hoping to replace it, and am thinking that the 372XP or the 570 would be the way to go. I was wondering if anyone has ran both and could offer an accurate comparison?

I have used many different brands and many different models over the years, and have found that Nothing Compares to the Husqvarna 365. Fell and bucked up a 6' diameter mountain canyon live oak (60-75 ft tall) in 4 days time with it by myself (24" bar), not a single issue, cuts like butter and screams like a banshee 12 yrs old.

I am hoping for the same kind of speed, power, reliability, handling and maybe even a little extra comfort coming out of the 372XP ..... but I haven't ran one..... when I have been in situations where the opportunity to run a 372XP has come up, I always picked up the 365.

I am absolutely in love with the 365, and would never really want to switch away. But I can't go get a new one to add to the crew .

Edit: I have run the 570, and wasn't too impressed.


----------



## mdavlee

There are some new 365 that pop up on ebay from time to time.


----------



## Burvol

jack-the-ripper said:


> If the 390XP holds up like the 372XP, it may give the 372 a run for the so called "flagship" title. JMO.



EXACTLY....a real timber falling saw!


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986

the 372XP is an excellent saw all around, i have two that came to me by second hand, i rebuilt one with an OEM P&C kit and the other i came across a jug and piston which i ended up woods porting after i got up the nerve to do so lol. all in all, i love both, they are great saws and i plan on keeping them as long as i can.


----------



## mowoodchopper

372 is over hyped Imo, I have one and its ok but not my favorite 70cc saw by a ways. Same with 346 so far ,I have not ran it at all hardly but it feels heavier and more bulky than my 026.


----------



## Cam501

mowoodchopper said:


> 372 is over hyped Imo, I have one and its ok but not my favorite 70cc saw by a ways. Same with 346 so far ,I have not ran it at all hardly but it feels heavier and more bulky than my 026.



I kinda have the opposite opinion on the 346/026 discussion...especially if it's a new edition 346 (aug 07 or newer production) I fidn the 346 more comfortable, but to each their own (026 is still a damn god saw)


----------



## mattmc2003

abetterworld said:


> I have spent a LOT of time running the 365 special. I am hoping to replace it, and am thinking that the 372XP or the 570 would be the way to go. I was wondering if anyone has ran both and could offer an accurate comparison?
> 
> I have used many different brands and many different models over the years, and have found that Nothing Compares to the Husqvarna 365. Fell and bucked up a 6' diameter mountain canyon live oak (60-75 ft tall) in 4 days time with it by myself (24" bar), not a single issue, cuts like butter and screams like a banshee 12 yrs old.
> 
> I am hoping for the same kind of speed, power, reliability, handling and maybe even a little extra comfort coming out of the 372XP ..... but I haven't ran one..... when I have been in situations where the opportunity to run a 372XP has come up, I always picked up the 365.
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the 365, and would never really want to switch away. But I can't go get a new one to add to the crew .
> 
> Edit: I have run the 570, and wasn't too impressed.



I vote no on the 570. They are smooth and kinda torky, but terribly awkward and heavy. Like carrying an 046 with a taller air filter cover and the power of an 039. I actually raced a 570 with an 039. The 570 had a lot better chain, both sharp though, and the 039 was only about 2-3 seconds slower than the 570. Buried in a big poplar log.


----------



## mowoodchopper

Cam501 said:


> I kinda have the opposite opinion on the 346/026 discussion...especially if it's a new edition 346 (aug 07 or newer production) I fidn the 346 more comfortable, but to each their own (026 is still a damn god saw)



I hope I decide you are correct, the 346 just feels heavier to me. it is a ne


----------



## firewoodman!

kallaste said:


> I have heard it seveal time on Arboristsite,"Huskqvarnas Flagship Saw" "Best saw Husky ever made"
> 
> I am curious as to why people say this. I have a 372xp and love it,but what makes it so great? Relaiability? Power to weight ratio? longevity
> 
> I am sure that other Husky saws use the exact same rod,rod bearing,crank and main bearings and carbs. This would indicate that they should be just as great as the 372. Whats everyone think?



I would say the 372, 262xp, 272xp and 365 special share this title:computer2:


----------



## firewoodman!

abetterworld said:


> I have spent a LOT of time running the 365 special. I am hoping to replace it, and am thinking that the 372XP or the 570 would be the way to go. I was wondering if anyone has ran both and could offer an accurate comparison?
> 
> I have used many different brands and many different models over the years, and have found that Nothing Compares to the Husqvarna 365. Fell and bucked up a 6' diameter mountain canyon live oak (60-75 ft tall) in 4 days time with it by myself (24" bar), not a single issue, cuts like butter and screams like a banshee 12 yrs old.
> 
> I am hoping for the same kind of speed, power, reliability, handling and maybe even a little extra comfort coming out of the 372XP ..... but I haven't ran one..... when I have been in situations where the opportunity to run a 372XP has come up, I always picked up the 365.
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the 365, and would never really want to switch away. But I can't go get a new one to add to the crew .
> 
> Edit: I have run the 570, and wasn't too impressed.



Select husky dealers are selling new 365 specials i bought one a month ago and love it, my second kid.


----------



## howellhandmade

The 372xp is a great saw. If it edges out the 346xp in getting the most love (and I did say "if") I think it's because it's the biggest Husky many of us have much use for on a regular basis. I dig big saws, but don't need more than a 24" bar very often. 372xp makes a big grin without the cost, effort, and fuel consumption of an even bigger saw.

Jack


----------



## Jtheo

abetterworld said:


> I have spent a LOT of time running the 365 special. I am hoping to replace it, and am thinking that the 372XP or the 570 would be the way to go. I was wondering if anyone has ran both and could offer an accurate comparison?
> 
> I have used many different brands and many different models over the years, and have found that Nothing Compares to the Husqvarna 365. Fell and bucked up a 6' diameter mountain canyon live oak (60-75 ft tall) in 4 days time with it by myself (24" bar), not a single issue, cuts like butter and screams like a banshee 12 yrs old.
> 
> I am hoping for the same kind of speed, power, reliability, handling and maybe even a little extra comfort coming out of the 372XP ..... but I haven't ran one..... when I have been in situations where the opportunity to run a 372XP has come up, I always picked up the 365.
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the 365, and would never really want to switch away. But I can't go get a new one to add to the crew .
> 
> Edit: I have run the 570, and wasn't too impressed.



There are some new 365 specials now on eBay. I just bought one today.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Hmmmmmm*

Seriously... Does nobody think they are lacking in the lower region? I've haven't really seen any husky's built after like 2000 or so that actually have a powerband, and I mean under 80cc. Good depending on who's running them... Not bad by any means. Every saw has it's purpose. The newer ones I've run bog too much for me, I can't keep'em spinning fast enough or remind myself I can't lean on it... If it works, and doesn't cause you issues, ENJOY IT EH?


----------



## katsolorio

I use a lot of 372s. I supervise a chainsaw crew. For work, we put our saws through hell. In 5degree weather to 110, elevations from sea level to 10000 feet. We use them hard for nearly 10hrs straight, in the sand and in the river, mountains and snow, cutting big trees and small, dirty ones, hard woods and soft. I have probably run more than 60 professional saws, stihl and husqvarna, and fixed every basic thing. The 372 is just my favorite. Smooth and strong. Easy to repair. Light enough to go ham all day, 4 months in a row. prob an average of 5 hrs trigger time (full rev) per day. In the backcountry, when there's no chance of getting a new saw out there to my crew, I put my money on twelve 372s.


----------



## SawTroll

SawTroll said:


> Only if you like outboard clutches.....




....which I do.

I can find only two real flaws with the 372xp, the inboard clutch and the cover mounted chain tensioner.


----------



## Full Chisel

SawTroll said:


> ....which I do.
> 
> I can find only two real flaws with the 372xp, the inboard clutch and the cover mounted chain tensioner.



Call me queer but I like an inboard clutch and cover mounted tensioner. Chain and sprocket swaps are a breeze with an inboard...not so much with an outboard. The cover mounted tensioner also makes chain swaps easier, IMO. Having the tensioner stud on the inside of the bar is clumsy.


----------



## Big_Wood

when it comes to the clutch i don't even care as i can get the outboards off quick with my scrench and axe anyways. i'm finding it harder and harder to tolerate the case mounted tensioners though.


----------



## SawTroll

Full Chisel said:


> *Call me queer* but I like an inboard clutch and cover mounted tensioner. Chain and sprocket swaps are a breeze with an inboard...not so much with an outboard. The cover mounted tensioner also makes chain swaps easier, IMO. Having the tensioner stud on the inside of the bar is clumsy.



Queer! 

The outboard clutch has all the technical advantages, and make it much easier to design a well handling saw. The so called advantages of the inboard mostly are a matter of habit - but looks good in advertisements.

Ime, case mounted tensioners always work better than cover mounted ones. It usually isn't a big deal though. The best chain tensioners I have used are the ones of the MS361, and many other Stihl models.


----------



## bwalker

Cam501 said:


> I kinda have the opposite opinion on the 346/026 discussion...especially if it's a new edition 346 (aug 07 or newer production) I fidn the 346 more comfortable, but to each their own (026 is still a damn god saw)


The 260 is a a club compared to the 346 as it pertains to power, power curve, filtration and vibration. That said I juts bought a 260 as they are stone reliable and I like the nimble feel they have.


----------



## bwalker

ciscoguy01 said:


> *Hmmmmmm*
> 
> Seriously... Does nobody think they are lacking in the lower region? I've haven't really seen any husky's built after like 2000 or so that actually have a powerband, and I mean under 80cc. Good depending on who's running them... Not bad by any means. Every saw has it's purpose. The newer ones I've run bog too much for me, I can't keep'em spinning fast enough or remind myself I can't lean on it... If it works, and doesn't cause you issues, ENJOY IT EH?


Husky saws have always had more torque and wider power curves than stihls IME. ALTHOUGH I haven't ran the newer strato stihls.


----------



## Full Chisel

SawTroll said:


> Queer!
> 
> The outboard clutch has all the technical advantages, and make it much easier to design a well handling saw. The so called advantages of the inboard mostly are a matter of habit - but looks good in advertisements.
> 
> Ime, case mounted tensioners always work better than cover mounted ones. It usually isn't a big deal though. The best chain tensioners I have used are the ones of the MS361, and many other Stihl models.



I agree that an outboard design yields better handling characteristics, especially on smaller limbing saws. But on bigger falling and bucking saws(like the 372xp), I don't think that is as much of a necessity. JMO...


----------



## SawTroll

Full Chisel said:


> I agree that an outboard design yields better handling characteristics, especially on smaller limbing saws. But on bigger falling and bucking saws(like the 372xp), I don't think that is as much of a necessity. JMO...




Lots of people use the falling saws for limbing as well.


----------



## bwalker

I haven't noticed any differance between inboard and outboard in the handling department. Inboard is more handy though. The Ms260 for instance feels more lively than the 346. In MY OPPINION weight is a much more important factor.


----------



## SawTroll

bwalker said:


> I haven't noticed any differance between inboard and outboard in the handling department. Inboard is more handy though. The Ms260 for instance feels more lively than the 346. In MY OPPINION weight is a much more important factor.



I totally disagree, but that is also an *opinion*!


----------



## bwalker

SawTroll said:


> Lots of people use the falling saws for limbing as well.


Never known a logger to carry a saw for limbing and another for falling.. Maybe it's a treeservice thing?


----------



## Rx7man

I guess when your truck is always a treelength away from where you're working, you will pick the lightest saw for each part of the job.
When you gotta lug your fuel and saw a few hundred feet in miserable terrain, you're only going to pack one saw.


----------



## nitehawk55

SawTroll said:


> The best chain tensioners I have used are the ones of the MS361, and many other Stihl models.


Had to make a note of this , it's rare that SawTroll has anything good to say about Stihl !


----------



## 630red

I agree about 372, easy to work on nice power .as all you pros on here know to realize what a good saw is all about be it husqy or stihl is to have used a crappy supermarket saw or just held one.i think that's what the person that has a bit of cutting to do doesn't understand when they go shopping for a saw with maybe a 16 or 18 inch bar price a stihl or husqy then see a homelite or lidl or aldi saw for a couple of hundred cheaper don't realize that they saw wont last a couple of weeks work and no back up for a lot of these saws either.we wont spend much time in our shop looking for parts any more for a lot of these now adays .great site by the way a mountain of info here .keep up the good work


----------



## SawTroll

nitehawk55 said:


> Had to make a note of this , it's rare that SawTroll has anything good to say about Stihl !



They get the credit when deserved!


----------



## dave53223

SawTroll said:


> They get the credit when deserved!


Thank you Saw troll.


----------



## SawTroll

dave53223 said:


> Thank you Saw troll.



Stihl haven't done much good the last decade (after the MS361), but that chain tensioner still is an asset on the models that have it. A cover mounted one will never be as accurate, and will have a negative impact on noodling.


----------



## Grateful11

Well I had a 371XP for a while until someone decided they wanted more than I did and stole it and 2 other saws and a leaf blower. 

Anyway I still remember the first time I heard it run I thought my god it sounds like a 2 stroke racing bike. It was a heck of a good cutting saw that's for sure. Replaced it with a used Stihl 046 Magnum, it didn't have the same feel or sound but it was ok. Back went out and got rid of all the heavy stuff.


----------



## Tony Robbins

Rx7man said:


> I guess when your truck is always a treelength away from where you're working, you will pick the lightest saw for each part of the job.
> When you gotta lug your fuel and saw a few hundred feet in miserable terrain, you're only going to pack one saw.


I love it when I hear someone complain they have to carry a heavy saw a few hundred feet into the woods to cut up some firewood. I do trail maintenance and my gear weight runs 35-40 pounds. Pro Mac 10-10 17-19lb 16"-24" bar and chain. 3 lt water, 2lt fuel, 1/2lt oil. Rain gear, 16" spare bar and chain, file and other tools, days food. I have gone as far as 12 miles with elevation changes from a few hundred feet to over 2,000 feet in a single day. Oh, and by the way, I am 51 years old. You don't have to be a muscle bound weight lifting jock to carry your favorite powersaw to the work site. I am your average 160lb joe who is not afraid to walk 25-40 miles each and every week of the year. Now I do have a method of carrying that heavy saw with out actually carrying it. This method will work for anyone and if you would like to know my secret, just ask. It only takes seconds to have the saw fired up and cutting a down tree and the saw ready again for travel to the next downed tree. So this thread is about a husky saw, even though my favorite saws are Mcculloch, my method of carry involves a husky product.


----------



## JimM

Tony Robbins said:


> Now I do have a method of carrying that heavy saw with out actually carrying it. This method will work for anyone and if you would like to know my secret, just ask.


You certainly have ‘my’ attention.


----------



## Tony Robbins

JimM said:


> You certainly have ‘my’ attention.


That was quick. 
I use a balance xt harness for brush cutters. https://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/harnesses/balance-xt-harness/523048201/ I have a carabiner on the handle of the the saw and clip it to the harness brush cutter hook. My back pack is attached to the harness. I use the backpack/harness setup also for brush cutting trails. It allows me to carry food, rain gear, fuel, food, and water in a bladder. The back pack can not have a padded hip belt, and needs to have a carry handle at the top of the pack. This is the pack I use.... https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NIQSR8A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 The side pockets are big enough for 1 liter nalgene water bottles of fuel. The bottom back pocket hold my water filter in the summer, and larger back pocket holds my vehicle keys and food. The main body holds spare bar and chain and rain gear and any thing else I may take along or shed on cooler days like a fleece jacket. When I am brush cutting, I let the pack shoulder straps off unless I am hiking in/out carrying the brush cutter. I put the pack shoulder straps on for chainsaw work so the chest buckle doesn't ride up to my neck while using the saw. The harness is designed to have weight on the hook so the chest strap not to ride up to your neck with weight on the back frame. I have been using this setup for about 5 years now and love it.


----------



## stmonnat

Ironbark said:


> I bought a 372XP to fit in between a Stihl MS260 and an MS660 and love it.
> 
> Trouble is now I want a 346XP and 390XP.



I have both great saws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7man

Tony Robbins said:


> I love it when I hear someone complain they have to carry a heavy saw a few hundred feet into the woods to cut up some firewood. I do trail maintenance and my gear weight runs 35-40 pounds. Pro Mac 10-10 17-19lb 16"-24" bar and chain. 3 lt water, 2lt fuel, 1/2lt oil. Rain gear, 16" spare bar and chain, file and other tools, days food. I have gone as far as 12 miles with elevation changes from a few hundred feet to over 2,000 feet in a single day. Oh, and by the way, I am 51 years old. You don't have to be a muscle bound weight lifting jock to carry your favorite powersaw to the work site. I am your average 160lb joe who is not afraid to walk 25-40 miles each and every week of the year. Now I do have a method of carrying that heavy saw with out actually carrying it. This method will work for anyone and if you would like to know my secret, just ask. It only takes seconds to have the saw fired up and cutting a down tree and the saw ready again for travel to the next downed tree. So this thread is about a husky saw, even though my favorite saws are Mcculloch, my method of carry involves a husky product.



I'm 6' and 150 lbs on a heavy day, I had a pedometer for a while, it was usually around 25000 steps a day (figure a good 10 miles)... What I *can* do and what's comfortable to do are two different things.. no point in working harder than you need to, choose the right tool for the job.


----------



## JimM

Tony Robbins said:


> That was quick.
> I use a balance xt harness for brush cutters. https://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/harnesses/balance-xt-harness/523048201/ I have a carabiner on the handle of the the saw and clip it to the harness brush cutter hook. My back pack is attached to the harness. I use the backpack/harness setup also for brush cutting trails. It allows me to carry food, rain gear, fuel, food, and water in a bladder. The back pack can not have a padded hip belt, and needs to have a carry handle at the top of the pack. This is the pack I use.... https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NIQSR8A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 The side pockets are big enough for 1 liter nalgene water bottles of fuel. The bottom back pocket hold my water filter in the summer, and larger back pocket holds my vehicle keys and food. The main body holds spare bar and chain and rain gear and any thing else I may take along or shed on cooler days like a fleece jacket. When I am brush cutting, I let the pack shoulder straps off unless I am hiking in/out carrying the brush cutter. I put the pack shoulder straps on for chainsaw work so the chest buckle doesn't ride up to my neck while using the saw. The harness is designed to have weight on the hook so the chest strap not to ride up to your neck with weight on the back frame. I have been using this setup for about 5 years now and love it.


Thank you. Does the saw flop around while walking? Steady it with a hand?


----------



## Tony Robbins

Rx7man said:


> I'm 6' and 150 lbs on a heavy day, I had a pedometer for a while, it was usually around 25000 steps a day (figure a good 10 miles)... What I *can* do and what's comfortable to do are two different things.. no point in working harder than you need to, choose the right tool for the job.


You certainly have a point on choosing the right tool. Though, I am also building strength and endurance along the way. One instance I took the saw and a brushcutter up a 2 mile 1200' climb in 40 minutes. Many people I know couldn't do that without the weight in 60 minutes. Suffice it to say, my method isn't just to allow me to carry a heavy saw, it allows me to carry it easily and comfortably and is a good system for anyone. The most positive part of using the harness is it saves my wrists. My day job has destroyed my wrists and carrying a saw for miles even if it is only 10lb (mac mini 35), my wrists hurt bad.

I carry a gps every time I'm on the trail and wear a fitbit watch 24/7. That is how I know my daily/weekly/monthly mileage. The fitbit is darn accurate too. Always +/- a tenth or two of the gps. If your getting 10 miles a day that is awesome, keep it up. I get between 2.5 and 5 miles a day at work even though I have to drive from building to building because of needing tools and supplies handy.


----------



## Tony Robbins

JimM said:


> Thank you. Does the saw flop around while walking? Steady it with a hand?


I steady it with a hand, but can walk short distances without holding it. It takes a bit of practice to walk with the right cadence to not cause it to swing around too much. It is nice I can pick up debris off the trail without setting the saw down.


----------



## Rx7man

I have a farm, I move a lot of irrigation pipes.. and hay bales.

I have a Pioneer 1073 I find is a really handy little saw.. small package for a 50cc. 

I used to hike a fair bit, don't have the time or energy for it anymore. How you carry weight is critical to how heavy it feels.. I found about a 40 lb pack is what I find I can handle comfortably for a decent hike.. It's enough for food, sleeping bag, tent and clothes... If I had to take a saw, I'd probably take my 009L


----------



## Tony Robbins

Rx7man said:


> I used to hike a fair bit, don't have the time or energy for it anymore. How you carry weight is critical to how heavy it feels.. I found about a 40 lb pack is what I find I can handle comfortably for a decent hike.. It's enough for food, sleeping bag, tent and clothes... If I had to take a saw, I'd probably take my 009L


That 009L is pretty cute. Just saw a video of one and the person put on a Mcculloch eager beaver bar. 

My pack weight is about 32 summer and 42 winter. I use an external frame with a home made pack body with molly webbing to customize external pockets.


----------

